# Anybody know what bear scat looks like?



## PapaDave (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, before I post pics, thought I'd get a concensus and or an ok from a mod. Any problem posting a pic of what I think is bear poop?
I've checked online, and seen plenty of pics, but would like some verification, if possible. 
Found a pile in the middle of the path going to the field, and it's closer to the house than the pile I found in the woods last year. I'm not freaking out, just curious. We have some friends a few miles north who have had bear visits in the front yard. Mind you, they're more in the woods than we are.


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 1, 2010)

Very slow around here, shoot away. I have dealt with a bear or 2 in the past.


----------



## Ratman (Sep 1, 2010)

if it's griz scat it's full of whistles and smells like pepper.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 1, 2010)

Dave, Would appreciate some pics as I have been out snowshoeing during the winter and have run into something similar but didn't take pics. Post away please.


----------



## fossil (Sep 1, 2010)

Post the pics.  If we think they're disgusting, I'll delete 'em.  If we see images of religious figures in 'em, I'll put 'em on eBay.  Rick


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> Post the pics.  If we think they're disgusting, I'll delete 'em.  *If we see images of religious figures in 'em, I'll put 'em on eBay.*  Rick



Fair enough, but I get the biggest %.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2010)

Ratman, funny, but old.
No grizzlies in Mi. that I know about.
For everyone's viewing pleasure, I give you ......poop.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's a couple more, with the tale of the tape.
Looks like berry pits and some other kind of berry, and a small amount of hair in the middle of all this crap.


----------



## muncybob (Sep 1, 2010)

It may be, but those are some small piles compared to what I've seen around here. Bear scat I've seen typically has berries/seeds like that...can't say that I see anything that will fetch $$ on Ebay though.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 1, 2010)

Definitely bear.    Round like that and full of berries during berry season.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Definitely bear.    Round like that and full of berries during berry season.



Well, holy crap. :lol: 
The one I found in the woods last year was smaller than this one. 
Maybe I should stay out of the woods.
I've been using that path to put up the 2012-13 wood in the field. One day it was clear, the next day, BAM! Poop. Lots 'o bunny poop, and deer too. Maybe the dogs are attracting him/her. Nah. 
Thanks, Kathleen.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 1, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Well, holy crap. :lol:
> .


  not holy enough for ebay :lol:

In my former life I worked as a wildlife biologist and saw lots and lots of bear scat.   It is pretty small.   Maybe a yearling.   It's possible your bear is accessing a berry patch nearby and is not planning to stay around once that resource is gone.   Hopefully!!


----------



## fossil (Sep 1, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> ...not holy enough for ebay :lol:



Not so fast...I'm still staring at the pics and waiting for my_ meds _to kick in.   :wow:


----------



## loon (Sep 1, 2010)

friend of mine sent me this pic from his place.
 he is hunting Black Bear this week and watched the smaller bear drop it when he was in the treestand  ;-P


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 1, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Ratman, funny, but old.
> No grizzlies in Mi. that I know about.
> For everyone's viewing pleasure, I give you ......poop.



This guy comes around in the spring if we have feed in the bird feeders, use to see his bear scat.


zap


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, you are in bear territory. He won't touch your wood, just don't leave any garabage around and he will move on. Take some bear/dog spray or a rifle of some sort with you if he makes you uneasy.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 1, 2010)

Wood is OK- bird feeders and pic-a-nic baskets are in peril


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 1, 2010)

Even before seeing the other threads I thought it looked like bear poop -- at least poop from the black bears we have here in Maine.

I don't know if the black bears are any different than the ones here in Maine . . . but here the black bears are rather skittish unless they're foraging for food at bird feeders after a long winter's hibernation or if they have a young cub(s) with them. Most of the ones I've seen don't stick around long and try to avoid contact with people . . . I wouldn't be too nervous.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 1, 2010)

Ours looks more like a pile of blackberries run through a food processor this time of year.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> friend of mine sent me this pic from his place.
> he is hunting Black Bear this week and watched the smaller bear drop it when he was in the treestand  ;-P




That looks almost exactly like what I found, before I started messing with it. Nothing worth ebay in that one either. 
Rick, ......meds kick in yet?


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Yep, you are in bear territory. He won't touch your wood, just don't leave any garabage around and he will move on. Take some bear/dog spray or a rifle of some sort with you if he makes you uneasy.



As long as he leaves the firewood alone, he's free to wander through. :coolsmile:


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Wood is OK- bird feeders and pic-a-nic baskets are in peril



AP, no bird feeders, but we do have pic-a-nic baskets all over the place. 
I should go take those down?
Gives me an idea. I think I'll call him Yogi.


----------



## loon (Sep 1, 2010)

had this happen to me a couple years ago across the road..

was out cutting and when i turned the saw off i heard this stomping/huffing???  come to find out Black Bears do this when agitated, which i didnt know at the time and stupid me went and had a look to see what the noise was  :cheese: 

I WONT DO THAT AGAIN 

put the game cam out later that day and have a pic of it at home which i will put up later...

Terry


----------



## fossil (Sep 1, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> ...Rick, ......meds kick in yet?



Oh yeah...I'm seeing all sorts of things in these pics.   %-P


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 1, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Even before seeing the other threads I thought it looked like bear poop -- at least poop from the black bears we have here in Maine.
> 
> I don't know if the black bears are any different than the ones here in Maine . . . but here the black bears are rather skittish unless they're foraging for food at bird feeders after a long winter's hibernation or if they have a young cub(s) with them. Most of the ones I've seen don't stick around long and try to avoid contact with people . . . I wouldn't be too nervous.



Gosh, I can't even recall the last time I even heard of anyone being "attacked" by a black bear in New England. From what I hear though, the Asian Black Bear is extremely aggressive and will chase you for fun.


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bear info for your area.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10369-105034--,00.html


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 1, 2010)

Nothing to be concerned about Dave except for your meds. I still recall the time my wife went for the mail. No tracks on the way out but on the way back there was a bear track in the driveway. Didn't bother her though. Maybe the bear spotted her and ran for his life! She can get a bit ornery at times.


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 1, 2010)

Some guy in Conway, NH got nailed a week/so ago.  He didn't realize the bear was forageing in the dumpster and was in the wrong place at the wrong time when he chucked something into it; 16 stitches or thereabouts, I think.  Fear response is different than a full on attack.

No bear in my immediate area but there are plenty inland a bit.  Looks a lot like racoon scat; makes sense they're both omnivores!  We bring the bird feeder in at night.  Scroungeing for  "drops" is OK, "gassin' up" on the feeder's contents is not.  Now, if we could only convince the weekend knucklehead across the street to quit putting the trash out the night before collection...


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a baby.

Here's the PNW bear deposits. They seem to love our huckleberries and black berries.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 1, 2010)

There was an excellent photo of wood stacks in the pictures section of this forum awhile back where in the background a pair of blackbears were bumping uglies. Fantastic picture.


----------



## loon (Sep 1, 2010)

not much of a pic,but here is the fella that stalked me that day    

in the middle left of pic you can see where i was cutting. went home grabbed some bread and syrup and got a picture   








Terry


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 1, 2010)

Highbeam, I have no idea how big that water pistol you used for "scale" is.  How about you use a cake pan the next time?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 1, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Just a baby.
> 
> Here's the PNW bear deposits. They seem to love our huckleberries and black berries.



My God! The bear crapped a Redhawk?


----------



## cjsplitter (Sep 1, 2010)

Had a cousin killed by a black bear in the u.p. a long time ago. She was young and the bear took her off the back porch up. She was a pomeranky.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 1, 2010)

cjsplitter said:
			
		

> Had a cousin killed by a black bear in the u.p. a long time ago. She was young and the bear took her off the back porch up. She was a pomeranky.



Was that the three year old?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 2, 2010)

cjsplitter, I seem to remember reading about that several years ago. A real shame.


----------



## gibson (Sep 3, 2010)

I learned pretty quickly, living in NH for four years in college.  Avoid dumpsters at night.  Heard about lots of encounters, but not any attacks.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 3, 2010)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> I learned pretty quickly, living in NH for four years in college.  Avoid dumpsters at night.  Heard about lots of encounters, but not any attacks.



Same here . . . 4 years in NH . . . but it wasn't the bear that concerned me when near the dumpsters at night . . . it was the skunks which were always hanging around the dumpsters.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 3, 2010)

I've logged thousands of hours, mostly alone, in forests of n.Cali and s.Oregon.   I encountered many, many bears with no trouble.     One year they had very little food in early spring and they were false charging a lot of the biologists I worked with in order to defend their puny resources.   Nobody  was harmed, but a few likely had to wash out their undershorts in the creek 
I won't even lie and tell you that I was good about my food because I wasn't, but the bears were very wild and never came to my camp for food.   I know it can be different when they interface with human habitation or in heavily used areas like national parks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 3, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I've logged thousands of hours, mostly alone, in forests of n.Cali and s.Oregon.   I encountered many, many bears with no trouble.     One year they had very little food in early spring and they were false charging a lot of the biologists I worked with in order to defend their puny resources.   Nobody  was harmed, but a few likely had to wash out their undershorts in the creek
> I won't even lie and tell you that I was good about my food because I wasn't, but the bears were very wild and never came to my camp for food.   I know it can be different when they interface with human habitation or in heavily used areas like national parks.



I bet you are a fun date. "And then I had to go wash my underwear out in the creek and the next day..."  :coolsmile: 

"Bartender, bring the lady another one."


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 4, 2010)

Might explain why I am hanging out with you guys on a Friday night


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 4, 2010)

I meant it in a good way. It would be fun to hear the stories you must have about those treks through the woods.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 4, 2010)

I took it as you intended.  And thank you.   Nowadays I'm not that exciting.   During an evening with me one would have to hear too much about chickens.   Which might also explain post #40.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 4, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I took it as you intended.  And thank you.   Nowadays I'm not that exciting.   During an evening with me one would have to hear too much about chickens.   Which might also explain post #40.


u a vegetarian?


----------



## begreen (Sep 4, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I took it as you intended.  And thank you.   Nowadays I'm not that exciting.   During an evening with me one would have to hear too much about chickens.   Which might also explain post #40.



No problem, most of us are turkeys or old buzzards here.


----------



## Wallyworld (Sep 4, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> friend of mine sent me this pic from his place.
> he is hunting Black Bear this week and watched the smaller bear drop it when he was in the treestand  ;-P


My Mother in Law has a place in Northern New Brunswick, thats what it looks like when the choke cherries are ripe. There are bears all over the place up there, we were sitting on the porch and one ran right in front of us at dusk. pretty exciting, we stayed out there every night we were there hoping we could get a pic but...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 4, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> u a vegetarian?


  No, not particularly.  I have chickens.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 5, 2010)

Have seen smaller versions of that kind of poop where I work (and I'm certain there are no bears) We figure it for coon or fox poop.  Interesting to see what the bear poop looks like though!


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 20, 2010)

Found this about 50' from the house in VT. I'll be keeping an eye out. I was talking with our neighbors (who live up and behind us) and they said they had a bear in one of their trees last year.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Sep 28, 2010)

spent some days and nights hiking in the white mountains of new hampshire seen some crap like that. and seen some big paw prints always in the back of my mind when making camp and storing food for the night.


----------



## Panhandler (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw some while hiking alone last week on Dolly Sods in WV. Always looking over my shoulder.


----------



## RAY_PA (Sep 30, 2010)

.....


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait just a minute here. You mean to tell me, we have grizzlies in Michigan?!
Where's my elephant gun?


----------

